# 14" Typhoon carbon steel nonstick wok



## LMJ (Aug 2, 2004)

I got a 14" Typhoon carbon steel nonstick wok for my birthday from a really good friend! I am _so_ surprised! Has a lid, and a whole bunch of real nice-looking wooken instruments! And is HEAVY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also got a 4 quart and an 8 quart pot from QVC's Stainless 500 line, and a bamboo steamer.

Cannot wait to try all this out!!! Dunno whether to make ravioli or stir fry first!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 2, 2004)

I vote stir fry!  When do we eat?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## LMJ (Aug 3, 2004)

Dunno. We ought to swap recipes sometime next year, after my Charlotte move.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 3, 2004)

*Happy Birthday LMJ!*


----------

